# when should i feed my snake



## connolan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

*When Should I Feed My Carolina Female Corn Snake*

I have a 5.5 ft corn snake
she last ate 5 days ago and ate 3 chicks
but she hadnt eaten 6 weeks before that with a shed in the middle
and ate 2 medium and had 1 large mouse 20 days before
these were all from her previous owner there are more feeding records


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow. Corn snake eating 3 chicks in one sitting? My adult corns eat either 1 Jumbo/XL mouse or 1 small weaner rat every 7 - 14 days. Others may argue, but I believe that eating that much food is unhealthy for a snake. You might want to establish a normal feeding routine, especially if your snake is overweight at all. If she ate 5 days ago, I'd feed her again in 2 - 10 days.


----------



## Coal (Aug 14, 2013)

3 chicks! 

Give it two weeks from when she last ate, then feed a jumbo mouse, chick or similar sized item. Such an item once every two weeks is an ideal diet for an adult corn.

EDIT: Beaten to it!


----------



## morphtastic (Aug 18, 2012)

Those were large meals for a corn. To big in my opinion. 
I don't keep corns anymore but I did keep and breed corns for a few years
An adult corn doesn't need anything bigger than an xl mouse every 7-10days or they get fat!!
Let her settle in then give her meal. She will most likely look for more food if she's been having multiple items but it doesn't mean she's still hungry!!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Wow those are awful big meals!!!!

My boy is 3 years old and he's only fed every 2 to 3 weeks, he's a greedy sod and will eat anything & he's still growing, putting weight on etc etc, his diet is mainly mice but he does get the odd small rat weaner, chick, hamster, gerbil, quail chick, he's never turned his nose up at food and would eat every day if I let him.


----------



## adayaschmidt (9 mo ago)

i just got an allowance and am saving up to get a scarlet king snake


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

adayaschmidt said:


> i just got an allowance and am saving up to get a scarlet king snake


Great!
But totally irrelevant on an eight year old thread about feeding corn snakes 🤣


----------



## adayaschmidt (9 mo ago)

i am not eight i am 9 almost ten


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

adayaschmidt said:


> i am not eight i am 9 almost ten


He means the _thread _is 8 years old, not you!


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

🤦🏻🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️

Is there an age limit to setting up an email address or user account?

I would think there are rules against misrepresenting oneself……


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

adayaschmidt said:


> i am not eight i am 9 almost ten


This surely demonstrates a need to have a minimum age to he allowed to post on here. I mean, let's be honest, the forum is nothing like how it was a few years ago but allowing 9 years old is to post is a new low.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

ian14 said:


> This surely demonstrates a need to have a minimum age to he allowed to post on here. I mean, let's be honest, the forum is nothing like how it was a few years ago but allowing 9 years old is to post is a new low.


It’s probably another bored teenager 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

